# WHat are you using for your music/ sounds?



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

I just wanted to know what some set up's people are using for there haunt sound fx or music. I.E. mp3 player,speakers,amps are you using. I'm trying to get some idea to what to use.

Thanks


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

My house stereo system with 400w speakers is my main soundtrack using fx from PoisonProps. I pull it out of the cabinet and march it out to the hiding spot in the haunt. I use smaller boom boxes for other areas with pre-programmed iPods, usually a shorter track set on repeat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This year I'll be using Midnight Syndicate's Vampyre CD with a mixture of misc tracks that i'm still trying to choose. I don't have a fancy set up like alot of haunters on here do and i have no idea how to fix the mp3 i have that don't work so i'll be using my old 5 cd changer hidden in a flower bed or have it sitting in the screen window. not too clear on that yet


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

I need a set up for my grave escape guy and i need one for the graveyard too. So I'm trying to figure out what i should use.


----------



## dan_ryan (Sep 13, 2010)

all i would use is a boom box running on batteries with a good spooky orchestrated track on repeat got a few if u need some let me no


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my first year for my outdoor haunt. I will be using midnight sydnicate as well. The Vampire cd is my favorite. I own them all from a haunt I used to help with for [email protected] 

For your main music, you can use a stereo with detachable speakers. If you want a specific song or theme playing for an individual effect and you don't have several MP3 players laying around, a cheap CD player will do the trick. Just copy your effect onto the CD and put it on repeat. If it doesn't have repeat, then put the clip on the CD as many times as possible and just go hit play every hour or so. 

Good luck on the haunt.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

sleepersatty99 said:


> I need a set up for my grave escape guy and i need one for the graveyard too. So I'm trying to figure out what i should use.


So are you looking for a controller that when triggered will play a sound/music or whatever, when your prop activates? Or are you looking for just ambient music/sound to play constantly?


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

We do several things for our music. We will make our own cd's for different areas and just use any boom box with additional speakers. We have played music/ sounds off of play lists and sound bites from our computers. For hard to reach areas we use I-pods. Mu husband takes charge of all the play lists.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> So are you looking for a controller that when triggered will play a sound/music or whatever, when your prop activates? Or are you looking for just ambient music/sound to play constantly?


Well both. I need something to be triggered for the grave escape and ambient music/sound for the butcher scene. Now in the past i have used just a boom box for ambient music. which i might do again for the butcher scene. But I'm kinda stuck on the gave escape.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

sleepersatty99 said:


> Well both. I need something to be triggered for the grave escape and ambient music/sound for the butcher scene. Now in the past i have used just a boom box for ambient music. which i might do again for the butcher scene. But I'm kinda stuck on the gave escape.


Alright...
So what kind of prop is it? Is it animated via pneumatics or electric? You can get a very versatile controller...that has a internal amp so you can run a passive or non passive speaker whichever you prefer. It has 2 mins of recording capacity and you can record a ambient sound/music to play until the prop is triggered via what ever you are using for a trigger and then it will play your "scare" sound. You can also, depending on what route you go and if its powered by a wall wart or standard a/c plug, get one with 2 receptacles so you can run your prop say and a light or something else to be triggered. If I lost you or confused you let me know and I will try to explain it another way


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

The grave escape is going to be Triggered by a monition sensor that is wired up to box that has 4 outlets on it. Now hooked up to that i have a strobe light so when the prop is triggered it will set the light off and (hopefully) the monster sounds thats what i want the speakers and the audio devise for.


----------



## mRvMan (Sep 4, 2010)

For sounds I do multi-tracks - I borrow sounds from games I have on my PC, like "Resident Evil", "Bioshock", "Fear".

Where possible, I may try downloading the trial versions of such games, install them and see if there are any sound effects, atmospheric sounds, etc that I can use.

I compile those sounds along with a few distorted phrases that I record myself.
Also, I use "evryday" sounds I might find on youtube and the like - for example, a track of laughing young girls, played in reverse, and lowered an octave or 2 becomes semi-moans of pains.
All this blended together and I have a great looped soundtrack to play.

And if you're thinking, _that's all fine and dandy, but I can't afford a mixing program_ consider this _free/open source_ alternative:

Audacity

I personally use Sony Soundforge for my audio editing.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

sleepersatty99 said:


> The grave escape is going to be Triggered by a monition sensor that is wired up to box that has 4 outlets on it. Now hooked up to that i have a strobe light so when the prop is triggered it will set the light off and (hopefully) the monster sounds thats what i want the speakers and the audio devise for.


Ok since nothing I know of that you can plug into your 4 box outlet source that will come on when triggered via the outlet, play your sound then cycle off for the next time its triggered then repeat the cycle your out of luck. The only thing I know of that will work for sure is these 2 options.

#1 Boo Tunes mp3 controller. 
This is a sound controller that is very versatile and you can run a TON of sounds using a SD card, either by triggering them by whatever means you want.. motion sensor, wireless..whatever.....And it has ambient functions as well. I use one ..only one.... in my haunt and I have it set up for 8 different sound scares and ambiance. Its really great and easy to program.
Link....http://www.frightprops.com/sound-au...yers-and-accessories/bootunes-mp3-player.html

#2 Pico-Boo FI-105s controller
This is a all in one prop controller...This is a great controller that I use on all my props. It has 2 a/c outlets so you can plug in your prop and your strobe in the other. Has a internal amp for sound 2 mins of recording capability for your scare and then in "sleep" mode it will play ambient music until the prop is triggered...VERY EASY to program and you can use your motion sensor to trigger the controller. Another great controller...I have used the Pico-Boo's for years..never had a single issue with them.
Link......http://www.frightprops.com/controll...rollers/picoboo-controllers/picoboo-105s.html

So in other words I just don't know of anyway to use your 4 box outlet to achieve what you want. I hope this helps you out....if you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

sleepersatty99 said:


> The grave escape is going to be Triggered by a monition sensor that is wired up to box that has 4 outlets on it. Now hooked up to that i have a strobe light so when the prop is triggered it will set the light off and (hopefully) the monster sounds thats what i want the speakers and the audio devise for.


I'm guessing that you have a lighting motion sensor, wired to control a few outlets (IE, 120v or house power)... If that is the case, the lighting motion sensor also controls the duration(time length) of the props activation & no mp3, CD, or other newer tech device will turn on & play when it activates without some major modifications.... Hmmmm... You could go OLD school & hook up a cassette tape player, but you would have to manually record all your sound FX & I cannot say if the tape player will or will not eat the tape & fail on you or that it would be of great quality... But it may work, If I had the time, I'd even test it's feasibility for you. Test this & report back. My guess is that it will work (OKish, as long as it doesn't fail) But, it won't be as good as going the digital rout. Hope this will work!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Going simple this year, some of the props are motion activated and provide their own sound. For ambient/atmosphere, using a cd player that's already attached with three speakers along the "town front" with thunder and lightning effects aided by strobe lights. At the the other end of the yard, mix of eerie sound effects and some music I am still selecting using an iPod dock.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

This year, instead of just blasting Type O Negative or some other $4.99 sound effect cd, I had a friend of my who's really into music create some soundtracks in surround sound. One for my shambling zombies and one for my butcher shop. He led me to a sound sample site that had literally thousands of different sounds on it and I sent him a list of things I liked. He put them together and mixed in effects like footsteps going from side to side and such. It sounds great and scared my 9yo son (I couldn't play it very loud, even in the car during the day) and the creator said it even freaked out his 18yo son. I can't wait!!!

In case your wondering about the sample site, here it is:
http://www.freesound.org/index.php
I hope this doesn't violate any rules, if so, let me know and off it goes.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

For the pro haunt that I help setup and run, I use CDs and mp3 players through home stereos, boom boxes and pro audio/dj like equipment. I use Midnight Syndicate, gore galore and some stuff that I have put together myself. I have a picoboo 104 and 105 for 2 props that I have setup.


----------

